# *Red* Tiger Shrimps (photos)!!!!!



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Some of my Tiger shrimps have changed colour over a period of weeks gradually!! I have been feeding them Tetrapro color crisps in the attempt to enhance their colour but they turn red!! Closer look, one can see that they have developed more prominent red pigmentations on their exoskeleton whilst their body remain transparent! Has anyone experience this before? They are ever so active and lifely so I don't think they are diseased or dying...

This one is particually red:









Another one:









Closer look reveals enlarged red pigmentations:









A 'Normal' one with a hint of increased red pigmentation:


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

That's very cool TheTeh. Keep us updated on them and let's hope they don't die or anything


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah it's probably nothing, just the food enhancing their color temporarily like that one food for CRS. if you stop feeding them the tetracolor flakes, they'll most likely go back to the coloring they had before


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

indeed, I have stopped feeding them tetra color for one week now and the color is slowly but notably fading away...


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I am trying the Tetracolor on my cherries now!


----------



## EraN_RozeN (Aug 15, 2005)

So, are there any new developments regarding the cherries?


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes we need an update.
So did you start to feed the cherries and tigers the colored food again?? I think the tigers look great with there "sunburn"  hahaha


----------



## Tiapan (Jun 14, 2006)

i gave heard of certain sharks picking up a yellow tint due to the large amount of yellow shrimp they were eating so it goes to reason red food equals red shrimp, but they did look very nice, wish i had a better source of tiger shrimps here


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

My cherries are becomming very red too after feeding the the colour food!! I have stopped feeding the tigers with this food as I perfer the tigers to have normal orignal colouration.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

My picture isn't nearly as good, though I thought I might share one of my Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis shrimp. I've been feeding them the same food and have noticed the red mottled coloring as well.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the picture. Nice shrimp, how long have you been feeding your shrimp the food? I am also looking to feed my shrimp but I have not been able to find it so far.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been feeding it off and on (every couple of days or so) for about 2 weeks now. If your LFS doesn't carry it you should be able to find it online somewhere. I know Big Al's has it.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the photo! It sure looks cute!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

theteh said:


> Some of my Tiger shrimps have changed colour over a period of weeks gradually!! I have been feeding them Tetrapro color crisps in the attempt to enhance their colour but they turn red!!


I would have never thought that would have made that much of a difference. Guess I know what I'll be getting for my cherry shrimp...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been using the Tetra Tropical Crisps. It's a mixture that has some of the color enhancing flakes, but also others as well.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

The food is likely high in carotenoids. 

I have some experience with breeding M. ramirezi. I was making all of my own beef heart mixes for grow out. Spirulina Algae is an excellent source for the blue and green colors.

One great example with quick results is to feed Daphnia sweet potatoes. Sweet potatoes have one of the highest concentrations of carotenoids of all of the vegetables. I would use Gerber Baby food sweet potatoes mixed with water. Within 2 weeks the Daphnia were glowing! I also tested the ability of the carotenoids to transfer from the Daphnia to the fish fry and found that this works excellent also.

Mike


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's cool stuff.  I know humans can turn orange from excess carotenoids as well. Don't try that at home folks. You have to eat a LOT of carrots and sweet potatoes.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

One of my nieces did that as a kid ound: Carrots were her favorite and she did turn orange. Looked like one of those spray on tans.

Mike


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

aquaboyaquatics said:


> One of my nieces did that as a kid ound: Carrots were her favorite and she did turn orange. Looked like one of those spray on tans.
> 
> Mike


LOL I bet she went off eating carrots.


----------

